# Fresnel Sizes



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 21, 2007)

How many different Fresnel sizes (in inches) are there? Just for fun, let's include film/studio Fresnel's as well.


----------



## Footer (Jun 21, 2007)

um... from an inky to a 5k, so 2" to 3-4'. Odds are that if you can think it up, they probably built it.


----------



## ship (Jun 22, 2007)

that is a hard one once one includes the studio fixtures.


----------



## avkid (Jun 22, 2007)

Commercially produced models only, or are prototypes and custom jobs included?


----------



## Logos (Jun 22, 2007)

Just as a red herring Lighthouse fresnel lenses can be up to 6 - 8' across.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 22, 2007)

Let's start out wtih commercially made models of Fresnels for theatre and film. Then we can move on to prototypes and customs, and yes, lighthouses.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 22, 2007)

3", 4.5", 6", 8", 10" are the most common theatrical sizes. From what I've seen and heard, most models above ten inch are referred to in kW instead of inches.


----------



## ship (Jun 23, 2007)

As with the above standard sizes, here is what I found in wasting my time tonight:

Concept of Question of the day is something that has an answer either you know or something that can be figured out within a reasonable scope. I take it for granted you don’t know this or if you do, perhaps contact a member of the Senior Team in letting them moderate this defined answer to your scope. Otherwise while there might be a book on light houses, and one can research the heck out of architectural fixtures since the Fresnel lens was invented, it’s not within the scope of anyone’s knowledge to win as this section was intended “A Candy Question.” Answer the question, you get a piece of candy.

Stage and Studio fixtures would be hard enough, back in the day I remember even recessed ceiling cans with Fresnel lenses in them - there is no end to types and sizes. Let’s limit the scope to stage and studio fixtures short of your own answer to the question verified that it exists. Surprising also in scope it does not include moving lights with Fresnel lenses that could also be endless to some extent.


Selecon’s Acclaim Fresnel uses a 4" lens, RAMA 7" is 7", don’t know what size lens the Astral Fresnel line is, 
ARRI has 2"; 80mm; 112mm; 130mm; 175mm; 250mm; 300mm; 420mm; 500mm

Dooh!!! just deleted a bunch of other sizes including 2" Fresnel sizes.


----------

